# Check out this great list



## mcory

Healthy fresh tortoise foods are in abundance everywhere - you just need to know what to look for. This list is intended to serve as a guide to identifying natural foods, as easy and painlessly as possible. Remember to use only plants and grasses from chemical free sources. The following plants have been cross-referenced with various sources including the links at the bottom of this page.

Key:

Sp.= species Spp= multiple species L= Leaves F= Flowers FR= Fruit S= Stems R= Root 
The plants with * beside it, are known to be some of healthier choices.
* High in Oxalic Acid * Glucosinolates/Goitrogens *Phytic Acid
*purines * Tannins * Protein = Should be fed sparingly
---------------------
~~ Native food source for African species
~~ Native food source for Gopherus agassizi

SUCCULENTS:


Abutilon - 
Aeonium
*Agave - Spp. -Leaves; Flowers- (all)
Albuca 
~~Aloe Vera-Leaves; Flowers - (all)
Amarican Aloe Spp.
*Begonias
Echeveria Spp.
Haworthia reinwardtii (very slow growing)
Hens & chickens Sempervivum tectorum
Hens & chicks E. cheveria Spp.
Ice plants (Mesembryanthemaceae family)
~~Kalanchoe Spp.
Live-forever- Orphine (Sedum purpureum)
Mimulus F Aurantica
~~Opuntias Spp.
~~Portulaca
Sedum Spp.
Spiderwort- Tradescantia pinetorum,occidentalis
Tradescantia crassula Link & Otto 
Yucca (Yucca species)
Tradescantia (wandering jew)
Desert Rose (Adenium obesum) 

TREES AND BUSHES:

Edible Shrubs - Plants for a Future 
Two Rainy Side Gardeners

*Banana leaves- Leaves; Fruit- 
aurea (golden bamboo or fishpole bamboo). 
Fig Tree leaves-Leaves; Fruit - Moraceae
Forsythia - Oleaceae 
Guava Tree - Leaves - Psidium guajava
Heather - Ericaceae
~~ *Hibiscus - rosa-sinensis Leaves; Flowers-
Hibiscus syriacus 
Maple - Acer saccharum
Mimosa - Desmanthus illinoensis
~~ *Mulberry Tree-(all) L/ FR
~~Muhly - Sporobolus asperifolius
Black variety "Morus nigra" 
White variety "Morus alba"
Paper mulberry - Moraceae - L/F/FR
Sage- 
Sea Grape- 
Tea Tree- Lepta Spermum Scoperium L/F
Tumbleweed - Salsola kali aka Russian Thistle
Hibiscus syriacus or Shrub Althea (Rose of Sharon) 
Loquat bush - Eriobotrya japonica
Willow - Salicaccae family - Ssp.

CULTIVATED PLANTS:

Arctotis (African daisy)
Alyssum Sweet- Lobularia maritima L/F
Aster- Aster sp.
Baby's Tears - Soleirolia soleirolii - Helxine soleirolii
*Begonia - semperflorens - L/F
Birds Nests Fern - Asplenium nidus
Bottle Brush - Callistemom
Bridal Veil - Tripogandra multiflora
Bromeliads - Bromeliaceae spp
Carnation - Dianthus caryophyllus
German Chamomile (Matricaria chamomilla) - flowers 
Chamomile (Chamaemelum nobile) - flowers More information 
~~Chinese Lantern, Abutilon hybridum- flowers
Coleus- Coleus ~~ *
Coreopsis- Leaves; Flowers- Giganta/ tinctoria/atkinsoniana / calliopsidea
Cornflower (Bachelor's Buttons)- Plagiobothrys ssp. - leaves, flowers
Corn Plant - Dracaena fragrans
Dahlia - pinnata / rosea 
~~ Day Lillies- Hemerocallis L/F/ - Not Easter or Tiger
Daisy- English Bellis perennis - flowers
*Dichondra - repens- Leaves; Flowers- 
Forsythia - Forsythia suspensa
Fuschia - Fuschia- flowers only
~~ Gazania-Leaves; Flowers- Spp
~~ Geranium-(Pelargonium species) Leaves; Flowers -
(wild and domestic)
*Grape Vine- Leaves; Fruit - vitaceae & berberidaceae
Heather- (Ericaceae sp) L/F
~~Hibiscus (leaves & Flowers)
Hollyhock- Alcea rosea- Blosoms
Hosta - Leaves; Flowers- 
Ice plant - Sedum spectabilis 
*Impatiens - glandulifera - Leaves; Oil; flower; Seed - 
Jasmine - Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum
Johnny-Jump-Up - Viola tricolor
*Kalankoe Ssp.
*Kale (Brassica oleracea)
Lavender-Lavandula angustifolia - labiatae- L/F
Lilac - Syringa vulgaris
Lillies-Whole plant-hemerocallis (Easter & Tiger Lilies are poisonous) 
Mallow- Common Malva sylrestris
Marigold-Leaves; Flowers- (Domestic and wild)
Mimulus - aurantica - flowers
Monkey Plant - Ruellia makoyana - L/F 
Moon Flower- Ipomoea alba, Ipomoea leptophylla- L/R
Mother of Pearl - Graptopetalum paraguayen
Nasturtiums -officinale Tropaeolum majus 
*Opuntia Cacti
Pansy - Pansy Viola X - L/F
~~Petunias
Phlox- Phlox paniculata)
Pineapple Guava (Feijoa sellowiana) 
**Portacula (moss rose)-Leaves; Flowers- Grandiflora
Portulacaria afra 
*Pothos - Epipremnum Pothos aureus -Epipremnum aureum 
Primrose - Primula vulgaris 
*Californian Poppy - escholzia 
Poppy Welsh- Meconopsis cambrica 
Purslane- Portulaca oleracea
*Sedum -
Sempervivum- Leaves; Flowers-
Spider Plant - Chlorophytum comosum - L/ F 
Strawberries (all) Wild and domestic
Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F 
Umbrella Plant - Darmera peltata / Petasites hyrbridus
~~ Violets (not African - English)
Whispering Bells (Emmenanthe penduliflora) 
Wisteria spp. (wisteria) flowers 
Yucca - Leaves; Flowers- (all)
Zinnia- sp. Leaves; Flowers- - 
Lavender-Leaves; Flowers- labiatae

COMMON WEEDS:

~~** Alfalfa (Medicago sativia) 
Bindweed - Convolvulus & calystegia spp
*Birdsfoot Trefoil, Lotus corniculatus
Bittercress - Cardamine hirsuta & flexuosa
*Black mustard- entire plant- Brassica Nigra
*Buckwheat, Polygonaceae Eriogonum fasciculatum
Bugleweed-Leaves; Flowers- Ajuga reptans
Butterfly Bush - Buddleja ssp.
Cat's-ears - Hypochoeris & hypochoeris spp
~~**Chickweed - Cerastium vulgatum / Cerastium arvense /
Common greenbrier, Catbrier-- Silax roundfolia and ssp
~~*Cotyledon orbiculata - F/L/R - Crassulaceae
**Chicory- - Flowers; Leaves; Root. - Cichorium
Clover - Trifolium repens Trifolium pratense
Coneflower (purple), Echinacea sp. (Rudbeckia) 
~~ Cotyledon - umbilicus-veneris - AKA Pennywort,
Creeping Bell-flower Campanula rapunculoides 
Navelwort, Cotylet
Daisy- Leaves; Flowers- Bellis perennis
Dandelion - Taraxacum officinale - Flowers; Leaves; Root. 
*Dandelion- other; Leaves; Root. - Agoseris - aurantiaca 
*Dayflower-Leaves; Flowers- Commelina diffusa
~~ * Dichondra repens (wonderlawn)
**Dock- Flowers; Leaves; Root - Rumex 
Echinacea-Leaves; Flowers- Angustifolia
~~ Endives
Evening Primrose-Leaves; Flowers- Oenothera biensis
Cut-leaved evening primrose, Oenothera laciniata 
*Field mustard- entire plant- Brassica rapa
Filaree -Erodium cicutarium
California Filago - Filago californica 
Hawkbits - Leontodon ssp
Hawk's Beards - Crepis-biennis-&-capilallaris
Henbit - leaves and flowers Lamium amplexicaule 
Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica 
Honesty - Condiment; Root; Seed - Lunaria annua
*Knotweed - Polygonum spp.
*Kudzu-L/F Root. - Puerar lobata
*Mallow -L/F Root Malva rotundifolia /sylvestris/ neglecta/ moschata
Marigold-Leaves, Flowers- calendula
*Miners Lettuce-Leaves- M. perfoliata
**Mustard - Brassica species Sisymbrium officinale
Nettle- Stinging (Urtica dioica)
~~ Nipplewort - Lapsana communis
Opuntia Cacti -(all) L/F/FR- Opuntia - remove spines!
Persimmon - Diospyros texanum , Diospyros virginiana
*Pink Perslane-Leaves; Flowers- Montia sibirica
*Pigweed - Amaranthus 
Prickliy Lettuce- entire plant- Lactuca serriola 
Primrose - Primula vulgaris
~~ ~~ *Plantains - Plantago major, media & lanceotata 
Purple deadnettle/ red deadnettle - Lamium purpurem 
Poverty weed- Entire plant - Monolepis nuttallia / Iva axillaris
*Purslane- 
Raspberry / Blackberry- rubusideus
Red Maids - Calandrinia ciliata 
Shepard's purse - Capsella bursa-pastorsis Capsella bursa-pastoris
*Common Sorrel- Rumex & Oxalis ssp 
Salad Burnet - Sanguisorba minor
Sainfoin - Onobrychis sativa 
St. Johns Wort-Leaves; Flowers - Hypericum 
*Stonecrops- Sedum album 
*Sow Thistle - Sonchus oleraceus & arvensis
~~Milk Thistle (Silybum marianum) 
Blessed Thistle (Cnicus benedictus)
*Mallows - Abutilon Malva sylvestris, neglecta & moschata 
Common mallow -Malva neglecta - L/F 
*Quick Weed - Galinsoga
Bush vetch - Vicia sepium 
*Common vetch-Vicia sativa 
Tufted vetch - Vicia cracca 
Violet (ssp) - L/F (not African ) Viola ssp
~~**Watercress- L/F- Cruiferae
***Wild Carrot- Condiment; Leaves; Root. - Daucus carota
Wild Strawberry - Fragaria Vesca
Wintercress- Entire plant- Barbarea vulgarsis 
~~Yarrow-L/ Fl Achellea millefolium

GRASSES



Common name index of Grasses & Grasslike Plants
AFRICAN GRASSES USED IN THE UNITED STATES 
African Grasses

~~ Barnyardgrass - Echinochloa crus-galli
Bentgrasses Agrostis spp. 
~~Bermuda - Cynodon dactylon
Bluegrass, annual - Poa annua 
~~Blue grama - Bouteloua gracilis
Big Bluestem - andropogon gerardi
~~Brome
~~ Buffalo grass (Stenotaphrum secondatum)
~~ Buffelgrass, Cenchrus ciliaris L. 
Canarygrass, littleseed Phalaris minor 
Chufa, or Yellow Nut Grass Cyperus esculentus
~~ Couchgrass - Agropyon repens
~~ Crabgrass- Digitaria sanguinalis 
Fescue, Tall - Festuca arundinacea 
Fescue, Blue - festuca glauca
Goosegrass- Eleusine indica 
Indian Ricegrass (Oryzopsis hymenoides) 
~~ Kikuyugrass - Pennisetum clandestinum 
~~Kleingrass, Panicum coloratum L.
~~ Napiergrass, Pennisetum purpureum
Oatgrass - 
*Orchard- Dactylis glomerata 
Pampasgrass - Cortaderia selloana
**~~Pearl Millet - Pennisetum glaucum
~~ Pangolagrass, Digitaria decumbens 
Peppergrass - Lepidium spp.
Quackgrass- Agropyron repens
*Rye - 
Sesame grass - Tripsacum dactyloides
St. Agustine
Sweet vernal grass - Anthoxanthum odoratum
Timothy- Phleum pratense 
Trefoil
Vetch
Wild oats - Avena fatua 
Witchgrass- Panicum capillare L.
~~ Weeping lovegrass, Eragrostis curvula 

FERNS:

Asperagus Fern - Asperagus setaceus plumosis
Boston Fern - Nephrolepsis exalta
Ostrich Fern- Matteuccia struthiopteris L/F
(NOT bracken ferns, (Pteridium aquilinum) 
Staghorn Fern - Platycerium bifurcatum - L/ F 
Tree Fern - Dicksonia antartica
Cinnamon fern - Osumunda cinnamomea

VINES:

Grape vines - Concord Vitis spp.
*Russian vines
~~*Tradescantia (wandering jew) - Tradescantia albiflora - L/F
Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica/ Lonicera periclymenum & caprifolium
Creeping Charlie- Pilea nummulariifolia
Climbing Nasturtium 
Creeping jenny -Lysimachia nummlaria
Ground ivy - Glechoma hederacea
Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F
Wild muscadine - Vitis rotundifolia
Kudzu - Puerrrraria lobata


----------



## Team Gomberg

The Edible Landscaping list! It's my favorite 
I keep this page bookmarked in my phone and reference it often


----------



## Sh3wulf

Love that it's right here in a "subscribable" spot . Thanks


----------



## Heather H

@CaseyAR this is a great lists of plants


----------



## method89

mcory said:


> Healthy fresh tortoise foods are in abundance everywhere - you just need to know what to look for. This list is intended to serve as a guide to identifying natural foods, as easy and painlessly as possible. Remember to use only plants and grasses from chemical free sources. The following plants have been cross-referenced with various sources including the links at the bottom of this page.
> 
> Key:
> 
> Sp.= species Spp= multiple species L= Leaves F= Flowers FR= Fruit S= Stems R= Root
> The plants with * beside it, are known to be some of healthier choices.
> * High in Oxalic Acid * Glucosinolates/Goitrogens *Phytic Acid
> *purines * Tannins * Protein = Should be fed sparingly
> ---------------------
> ~~ Native food source for African species
> ~~ Native food source for Gopherus agassizi
> 
> SUCCULENTS:
> 
> 
> Abutilon -
> Aeonium
> *Agave - Spp. -Leaves; Flowers- (all)
> Albuca
> ~~Aloe Vera-Leaves; Flowers - (all)
> Amarican Aloe Spp.
> *Begonias
> Echeveria Spp.
> Haworthia reinwardtii (very slow growing)
> Hens & chickens Sempervivum tectorum
> Hens & chicks E. cheveria Spp.
> Ice plants (Mesembryanthemaceae family)
> ~~Kalanchoe Spp.
> Live-forever- Orphine (Sedum purpureum)
> Mimulus F Aurantica
> ~~Opuntias Spp.
> ~~Portulaca
> Sedum Spp.
> Spiderwort- Tradescantia pinetorum,occidentalis
> Tradescantia crassula Link & Otto
> Yucca (Yucca species)
> Tradescantia (wandering jew)
> Desert Rose (Adenium obesum)
> 
> TREES AND BUSHES:
> 
> Edible Shrubs - Plants for a Future
> Two Rainy Side Gardeners
> 
> *Banana leaves- Leaves; Fruit-
> aurea (golden bamboo or fishpole bamboo).
> Fig Tree leaves-Leaves; Fruit - Moraceae
> Forsythia - Oleaceae
> Guava Tree - Leaves - Psidium guajava
> Heather - Ericaceae
> ~~ *Hibiscus - rosa-sinensis Leaves; Flowers-
> Hibiscus syriacus
> Maple - Acer saccharum
> Mimosa - Desmanthus illinoensis
> ~~ *Mulberry Tree-(all) L/ FR
> ~~Muhly - Sporobolus asperifolius
> Black variety "Morus nigra"
> White variety "Morus alba"
> Paper mulberry - Moraceae - L/F/FR
> Sage-
> Sea Grape-
> Tea Tree- Lepta Spermum Scoperium L/F
> Tumbleweed - Salsola kali aka Russian Thistle
> Hibiscus syriacus or Shrub Althea (Rose of Sharon)
> Loquat bush - Eriobotrya japonica
> Willow - Salicaccae family - Ssp.
> 
> CULTIVATED PLANTS:
> 
> Arctotis (African daisy)
> Alyssum Sweet- Lobularia maritima L/F
> Aster- Aster sp.
> Baby's Tears - Soleirolia soleirolii - Helxine soleirolii
> *Begonia - semperflorens - L/F
> Birds Nests Fern - Asplenium nidus
> Bottle Brush - Callistemom
> Bridal Veil - Tripogandra multiflora
> Bromeliads - Bromeliaceae spp
> Carnation - Dianthus caryophyllus
> German Chamomile (Matricaria chamomilla) - flowers
> Chamomile (Chamaemelum nobile) - flowers More information
> ~~Chinese Lantern, Abutilon hybridum- flowers
> Coleus- Coleus ~~ *
> Coreopsis- Leaves; Flowers- Giganta/ tinctoria/atkinsoniana / calliopsidea
> Cornflower (Bachelor's Buttons)- Plagiobothrys ssp. - leaves, flowers
> Corn Plant - Dracaena fragrans
> Dahlia - pinnata / rosea
> ~~ Day Lillies- Hemerocallis L/F/ - Not Easter or Tiger
> Daisy- English Bellis perennis - flowers
> *Dichondra - repens- Leaves; Flowers-
> Forsythia - Forsythia suspensa
> Fuschia - Fuschia- flowers only
> ~~ Gazania-Leaves; Flowers- Spp
> ~~ Geranium-(Pelargonium species) Leaves; Flowers -
> (wild and domestic)
> *Grape Vine- Leaves; Fruit - vitaceae & berberidaceae
> Heather- (Ericaceae sp) L/F
> ~~Hibiscus (leaves & Flowers)
> Hollyhock- Alcea rosea- Blosoms
> Hosta - Leaves; Flowers-
> Ice plant - Sedum spectabilis
> *Impatiens - glandulifera - Leaves; Oil; flower; Seed -
> Jasmine - Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum
> Johnny-Jump-Up - Viola tricolor
> *Kalankoe Ssp.
> *Kale (Brassica oleracea)
> Lavender-Lavandula angustifolia - labiatae- L/F
> Lilac - Syringa vulgaris
> Lillies-Whole plant-hemerocallis (Easter & Tiger Lilies are poisonous)
> Mallow- Common Malva sylrestris
> Marigold-Leaves; Flowers- (Domestic and wild)
> Mimulus - aurantica - flowers
> Monkey Plant - Ruellia makoyana - L/F
> Moon Flower- Ipomoea alba, Ipomoea leptophylla- L/R
> Mother of Pearl - Graptopetalum paraguayen
> Nasturtiums -officinale Tropaeolum majus
> *Opuntia Cacti
> Pansy - Pansy Viola X - L/F
> ~~Petunias
> Phlox- Phlox paniculata)
> Pineapple Guava (Feijoa sellowiana)
> **Portacula (moss rose)-Leaves; Flowers- Grandiflora
> Portulacaria afra
> *Pothos - Epipremnum Pothos aureus -Epipremnum aureum
> Primrose - Primula vulgaris
> *Californian Poppy - escholzia
> Poppy Welsh- Meconopsis cambrica
> Purslane- Portulaca oleracea
> *Sedum -
> Sempervivum- Leaves; Flowers-
> Spider Plant - Chlorophytum comosum - L/ F
> Strawberries (all) Wild and domestic
> Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F
> Umbrella Plant - Darmera peltata / Petasites hyrbridus
> ~~ Violets (not African - English)
> Whispering Bells (Emmenanthe penduliflora)
> Wisteria spp. (wisteria) flowers
> Yucca - Leaves; Flowers- (all)
> Zinnia- sp. Leaves; Flowers- -
> Lavender-Leaves; Flowers- labiatae
> 
> COMMON WEEDS:
> 
> ~~** Alfalfa (Medicago sativia)
> Bindweed - Convolvulus & calystegia spp
> *Birdsfoot Trefoil, Lotus corniculatus
> Bittercress - Cardamine hirsuta & flexuosa
> *Black mustard- entire plant- Brassica Nigra
> *Buckwheat, Polygonaceae Eriogonum fasciculatum
> Bugleweed-Leaves; Flowers- Ajuga reptans
> Butterfly Bush - Buddleja ssp.
> Cat's-ears - Hypochoeris & hypochoeris spp
> ~~**Chickweed - Cerastium vulgatum / Cerastium arvense /
> Common greenbrier, Catbrier-- Silax roundfolia and ssp
> ~~*Cotyledon orbiculata - F/L/R - Crassulaceae
> **Chicory- - Flowers; Leaves; Root. - Cichorium
> Clover - Trifolium repens Trifolium pratense
> Coneflower (purple), Echinacea sp. (Rudbeckia)
> ~~ Cotyledon - umbilicus-veneris - AKA Pennywort,
> Creeping Bell-flower Campanula rapunculoides
> Navelwort, Cotylet
> Daisy- Leaves; Flowers- Bellis perennis
> Dandelion - Taraxacum officinale - Flowers; Leaves; Root.
> *Dandelion- other; Leaves; Root. - Agoseris - aurantiaca
> *Dayflower-Leaves; Flowers- Commelina diffusa
> ~~ * Dichondra repens (wonderlawn)
> **Dock- Flowers; Leaves; Root - Rumex
> Echinacea-Leaves; Flowers- Angustifolia
> ~~ Endives
> Evening Primrose-Leaves; Flowers- Oenothera biensis
> Cut-leaved evening primrose, Oenothera laciniata
> *Field mustard- entire plant- Brassica rapa
> Filaree -Erodium cicutarium
> California Filago - Filago californica
> Hawkbits - Leontodon ssp
> Hawk's Beards - Crepis-biennis-&-capilallaris
> Henbit - leaves and flowers Lamium amplexicaule
> Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica
> Honesty - Condiment; Root; Seed - Lunaria annua
> *Knotweed - Polygonum spp.
> *Kudzu-L/F Root. - Puerar lobata
> *Mallow -L/F Root Malva rotundifolia /sylvestris/ neglecta/ moschata
> Marigold-Leaves, Flowers- calendula
> *Miners Lettuce-Leaves- M. perfoliata
> **Mustard - Brassica species Sisymbrium officinale
> Nettle- Stinging (Urtica dioica)
> ~~ Nipplewort - Lapsana communis
> Opuntia Cacti -(all) L/F/FR- Opuntia - remove spines!
> Persimmon - Diospyros texanum , Diospyros virginiana
> *Pink Perslane-Leaves; Flowers- Montia sibirica
> *Pigweed - Amaranthus
> Prickliy Lettuce- entire plant- Lactuca serriola
> Primrose - Primula vulgaris
> ~~ ~~ *Plantains - Plantago major, media & lanceotata
> Purple deadnettle/ red deadnettle - Lamium purpurem
> Poverty weed- Entire plant - Monolepis nuttallia / Iva axillaris
> *Purslane-
> Raspberry / Blackberry- rubusideus
> Red Maids - Calandrinia ciliata
> Shepard's purse - Capsella bursa-pastorsis Capsella bursa-pastoris
> *Common Sorrel- Rumex & Oxalis ssp
> Salad Burnet - Sanguisorba minor
> Sainfoin - Onobrychis sativa
> St. Johns Wort-Leaves; Flowers - Hypericum
> *Stonecrops- Sedum album
> *Sow Thistle - Sonchus oleraceus & arvensis
> ~~Milk Thistle (Silybum marianum)
> Blessed Thistle (Cnicus benedictus)
> *Mallows - Abutilon Malva sylvestris, neglecta & moschata
> Common mallow -Malva neglecta - L/F
> *Quick Weed - Galinsoga
> Bush vetch - Vicia sepium
> *Common vetch-Vicia sativa
> Tufted vetch - Vicia cracca
> Violet (ssp) - L/F (not African ) Viola ssp
> ~~**Watercress- L/F- Cruiferae
> ***Wild Carrot- Condiment; Leaves; Root. - Daucus carota
> Wild Strawberry - Fragaria Vesca
> Wintercress- Entire plant- Barbarea vulgarsis
> ~~Yarrow-L/ Fl Achellea millefolium
> 
> GRASSES
> 
> 
> 
> Common name index of Grasses & Grasslike Plants
> AFRICAN GRASSES USED IN THE UNITED STATES
> African Grasses
> 
> ~~ Barnyardgrass - Echinochloa crus-galli
> Bentgrasses Agrostis spp.
> ~~Bermuda - Cynodon dactylon
> Bluegrass, annual - Poa annua
> ~~Blue grama - Bouteloua gracilis
> Big Bluestem - andropogon gerardi
> ~~Brome
> ~~ Buffalo grass (Stenotaphrum secondatum)
> ~~ Buffelgrass, Cenchrus ciliaris L.
> Canarygrass, littleseed Phalaris minor
> Chufa, or Yellow Nut Grass Cyperus esculentus
> ~~ Couchgrass - Agropyon repens
> ~~ Crabgrass- Digitaria sanguinalis
> Fescue, Tall - Festuca arundinacea
> Fescue, Blue - festuca glauca
> Goosegrass- Eleusine indica
> Indian Ricegrass (Oryzopsis hymenoides)
> ~~ Kikuyugrass - Pennisetum clandestinum
> ~~Kleingrass, Panicum coloratum L.
> ~~ Napiergrass, Pennisetum purpureum
> Oatgrass -
> *Orchard- Dactylis glomerata
> Pampasgrass - Cortaderia selloana
> **~~Pearl Millet - Pennisetum glaucum
> ~~ Pangolagrass, Digitaria decumbens
> Peppergrass - Lepidium spp.
> Quackgrass- Agropyron repens
> *Rye -
> Sesame grass - Tripsacum dactyloides
> St. Agustine
> Sweet vernal grass - Anthoxanthum odoratum
> Timothy- Phleum pratense
> Trefoil
> Vetch
> Wild oats - Avena fatua
> Witchgrass- Panicum capillare L.
> ~~ Weeping lovegrass, Eragrostis curvula
> 
> FERNS:
> 
> Asperagus Fern - Asperagus setaceus plumosis
> Boston Fern - Nephrolepsis exalta
> Ostrich Fern- Matteuccia struthiopteris L/F
> (NOT bracken ferns, (Pteridium aquilinum)
> Staghorn Fern - Platycerium bifurcatum - L/ F
> Tree Fern - Dicksonia antartica
> Cinnamon fern - Osumunda cinnamomea
> 
> VINES:
> 
> Grape vines - Concord Vitis spp.
> *Russian vines
> ~~*Tradescantia (wandering jew) - Tradescantia albiflora - L/F
> Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica/ Lonicera periclymenum & caprifolium
> Creeping Charlie- Pilea nummulariifolia
> Climbing Nasturtium
> Creeping jenny -Lysimachia nummlaria
> Ground ivy - Glechoma hederacea
> Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F
> Wild muscadine - Vitis rotundifolia
> Kudzu - Puerrrraria lobata


 Wanted to bring this list back into circulation


----------



## chuck21570

This is a very helpful list, thank you!

I am working on building an enclosure right now, and was thinking about making it a dual level enclosure, with the second level maybe being a garden that my tortoise could go into at will. Was thinking about using 10x20 seed tray to accomplish this.

Do you know if the is possible / practical? If so, any suggestions for implementing? I have no green thumb at all, so I have no clue, I just thought it would be a nice, natural setting.


----------



## Tom

I don't know the source of this list, but I see at least three items that are toxic. Jasmine, bottle brush and sumac are all poisonous plants that will kill a tortoise. I don't know all of the plants on this list, but I'd bet more of them are toxic than just the ones I know of.


----------



## Lissie

Thank you so much for this extensive list. So much of this is native to my area. A foraging I will go to make sure my little sulcata has great variety in its life. I want to raise a healthy happy tortoise. ?


----------



## Tobermory

I see Stinging Nettle is on this list. Can tortoises just eat it as is? Won't they get stung in their mouth??
Should anything be done with it before giving it to my tort?


----------



## tortoiseforum1

are figs/fig leaves okay for a leopard tortoise?


----------

